# Photos of eggs........ some DIS??? Help please



## Harleysgirl (Oct 31, 2011)

Hi following my last thread........

I would like some help in seeing if 2 of the eggs are DIS?

I THINK i saw movement but could be high hopes??

The are at day 17 of incubation BUT went 5 days without being sat on due to a move in home. The hen ditched them then laid another 3 to complete the clutch, but dad started incubation 17 days ago (4 days before she laid again)

Heres some pics.....

Egg 1


















and clutch


----------



## angelmommy24 (Nov 20, 2011)

Oh wow I'm not sure looks iffy to  hoping for the best!!


----------



## srtiels (May 1, 2009)

When you download your pix you can crop and resize them, it makes things easier to see. This egg is DIS....you live veins showing. If the other egg is similar it would be DIS too

click for a larger view.


----------



## Harleysgirl (Oct 31, 2011)

Yeah im very new so didnt candle properly early on with these too (now know lol)

They could be just full of baby?? LOL

I think the air sack has tilted??


----------



## srtiels (May 1, 2009)

You posted a GREAT, good clear pix. I just cropped and resized so that I can see it better. It *is* DIS, the veins are not red, and the body area does not have the reddish color that a live embryo/chick would have. If the other one looks the same then it is too.


----------



## Harleysgirl (Oct 31, 2011)

Thank you! not great news but thank you lol

Yes the first 2 are the same (#1 and #2)

Just didnt want to ditch them without knowing for sure.
Can i break it open or will it stink? hahaha im a sticky beak and would like to know whats inside of them, but dont wanna kill myself with off egg smell!! hahaha


----------



## srtiels (May 1, 2009)

I *always* break them open on a white paper plate and take photos. From what I could tell from the eggs somewhere along the way they got chilled enough to kill the embryo. You can get an idea by the size of the embryo at what age.
No they are not old enough to smell bad.


----------



## Harleysgirl (Oct 31, 2011)

Great thank you. Will do that 
Will post photos so you can help me know what age they died?


----------



## morla (Aug 15, 2011)

Oh, wow! Thats awesome!!!


----------



## Harleysgirl (Oct 31, 2011)

Here it is.......
My guess is VERY early DIS?


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

Yea that's what it looks like, like they were sat on at first and then it stopped. You said they went five days without being sat on correct? So they were incubated before the move and then not sat on for five days right?


----------



## Harleysgirl (Oct 31, 2011)

Im not sure if they were incubating before the move. My guess is yes due to both the eggs being DIS.

I have now removed both (one at a time, 12 hours apart) no stress seems to have been caused.


----------

